# Most confidence boosting SSRI?



## Raptors (Aug 3, 2009)

I feel like it's time to go back on an SSRI. 

I dont want to use Adderall and other drugs as a crutch anymore, looking for something a bit more long-term.

Tried Prozac worked decently but that was the only SSRI I tried. I want to test my luck with another SSRI.


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

I have been on every SSRI. I would say Celexa was the most confidence boosting. 

Its a really good and cheap drug but it quit working after 6 months regular use. 

I take prozac and xanax now and it helps pretty good.


----------



## arth98 (Nov 30, 2009)

everyone reacts to antidepressants differently, any of them can stimulate one and sedate others
also confidence can often be from placebo effect


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

personally i suggest an SNRI like effexor, it is definitely the best for confidence and calmness but alot of people do not stick with it because it takes a good month or two to kick in and the side effects can include sexual disfunction and loss of appetite as well as the usual dizziness and headaches but they subside when the drug kicks in and you feel better than before


----------



## k0mnatad0t (Nov 15, 2009)

2 votes for Celexa.


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

Why are you quiting the adderal? Did it not do what you wanted?


----------



## Rymdis (Mar 14, 2010)

ive been of all of them i think. Lexapro was better for SA than Celexa for me. More potent. Zoloft was a sugar pill. Luvox i got weird by and extremely tired so i had to quit within a week. 
Paxil is very potent and it was the best for SA. But not worth the enourmous side-effects. None gave me weight gain.

SNRI's was for me way way better for SA. Cymbalta a bit better than Efexor for SA but Efexor was better for OCD. Efexor had worse sexual side-effects even at low dosages. No weight gain on these either.

/R


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Rymdis said:


> SNRI's was for me way way better for SA. Cymbalta a bit better than Efexor for SA but Efexor was better for OCD. Efexor had worse sexual side-effects even at low dosages. No weight gain on these either.
> 
> /R


yes that does seem to be the general opinion when talking of SNRI's and side effects but the sexual dysfunction which seems to effect males more than females does die down and once the start working most of the side effects cease :yes i found the loss of appetite was a plus for me but even that regulates once they kick in although i have only tried effexor, and have not needed any other SNRI and i would stay away from Tricyclics and Antipsychotics if you do not want to gain weight, they are both shocking for appetite increase and weight gain but for some reason the psychiatrists seem to push the antipsychotics over here in new zealand probably due to their low tolerance i mean there is no addiction worry with them, who would want to be addicted to zombie making, appetite increasing migraine causing and sleep paralyzing medicine????


----------



## Raptors (Aug 3, 2009)

BLK13 said:


> Why are you quiting the adderal? Did it not do what you wanted?


1) The comedown can be brutal. depression, anxiety, insomnia all in one nice package.

2) It's no long-term solution at all. Increased doses in order to maintain confidence boost and talkativeness.

3) Side effects for me are mainly aggressiveness and mild paranoia

4) I lost 15lb in 2weeks. I work out a lot and lost 35lb on my bench press and 1" on both my arms 
*cry*


----------



## koblin3426 (Mar 27, 2010)

Maybe try d-amphetamine since the l-amphetamine in adderall causes much more peripheral nervous system stimulation. Some people have bad reactions to the l-amphetamine. Also, you could've tried to high of a dose? You could try Ritalin IR too.

As far as tolerance, taking breaks can just about eliminate tolerance if you don't take a lot of it. Also memantine reduces tolerance dramatically!

For an SSRI, Zoloft and Prozac are the only activating ones that I know of, so there'd be less weight gain in theory. Prozac made me more anxious when I tried it though. I just started Zoloft for SAD/GAD, so I'll see how that goes. Not sure about prozac weight gain numbers, but most zoloft reviews say the user LOST weight.

Other than that, Lexapro seems to work well for a lot of people with little to no weight loss. It can be sedating though so idk how that affects SAD really. Depends on the person I suppose.

Lexapro is very similar to Celexa, and that is the highest rated SSRI on this website.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f55/?daysprune=-1&order=desc&sort=voteavg

PS: I think you should read this thread (yes, all five pages) if you're interested in dexadrine vs. adderall. Adderall induces much more anxiety/physical symptoms.

http://www.addforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47453


----------

